# Cleans and Presses



## speakman (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi everyone. 

A quick question for all of you weight guys and gals...I come from a football background, so I am used to doing few reps with alot of wieght. Being now that I dont play anymore and for the past few years have been training like that, I am used to power exercises.

Does anyone reccomend doing lighter cleans and what not? My fav exercise, and I dont wanna loose it. Does anyone on here recc it for high reps.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 25, 2004)

I go for 10 reps if possible but then again I always do my power cleans last. I also do the exercise to target the traps and make them work extra hard at the end of a back workout session. You may do your's differently  :idunno:  with different ideas in mind then again I always superset my power cleans with dumbbell shrugs to make sure the traps get worked extra hard. I use 115lbs. and 40lb. dumbbells.


----------



## loki09789 (Oct 26, 2004)

speakman said:
			
		

> Hi everyone.
> 
> A quick question for all of you weight guys and gals...I come from a football background, so I am used to doing few reps with alot of wieght. Being now that I dont play anymore and for the past few years have been training like that, I am used to power exercises.
> 
> Does anyone reccomend doing lighter cleans and what not? My fav exercise, and I dont wanna loose it. Does anyone on here recc it for high reps.


 
This is a good whole body power exercise.  I would say that keeping it in the program would be fine (as long as there is good technique and you aren't overtraining or aggrevating an injury).

The question is what do you want from your work out?  If you want general power and fitness, then keep it but balance it with light rep exerices that target body groups/parts AS NEEDED to improve overall performance.

I have favorite exerices and notice that there are times when I do those either too much or instead of exercises that will help me accomplish what ever my goals are in the short/long term.

There are some neat online assessment tests and guidelines that you can use to calculate what areas you need to bring up and what areas are in a good place (quickness/agility, balance, aerobic endurance, absolute strength, flexibility, body composition/posture...).

I would say check those out along with consulting a personal trainer (certified preferably) or even a Chiropractor (since they work through a phys therapy program basically on their way to the Chiro Dr. status...).


----------



## Vadim (Nov 4, 2004)

Hi Speakman. I love doing the powerclean. An exercise used to develop the "explosive hip" as my football coach used to say. You can always cycle sets and reps to keep your body from becoming stagnant in the lift. I think that you should have set core exercises for your upper and lower body(ie. powerclean, squat, deadlift, incline benchpress). 


  After you pick your core exercises you can add auxiliary exercises to supplement the core (ie. For the powerclean maybe you can add bent-over rows and upright rows as auxiliary exercises). Do the core exercise first and then do the auxiliary exercise. As far as sets and reps stick with the same number of sets and reps for about five weeks and then cycle to a different number of sets and reps for another five weeks. For example, start with 4sets 10reps then after five weeks proceed to 6 sets  5reps. Then you can proceed to a pyramid type workout 10,8,6,4,2 reps. Every now and then take a week off of lifting to allow your body to rest from the weights. Of course you can make the sets and reps anyway you like. You can split Upper body on one day and lower body on the other day.

   Just be careful that you dont overtrain or your strength gains will diminish and actually get worse. See what works for you and make the necessary adjustments. 

-Vadim


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Nov 5, 2004)

Vadim! Well-said!

Complex, core, closed kinematic chain exercises such as cleans, etc., are among the absolute best for you overall, and the most largely ignored in a mirror-muscle gym culture. 

Lighter weight to start is OK. Despite all the press that super-slow, static contraction, and hi wt/lo rep are getting, there is an excellent body of evidence for building dense, functional mass and strength by doing lower weight for more reps, fewer sets (i.e., 3 sets of 20). From a long-term health standpoint, better for your heart and cardio (combines anaerobic benefits with Hight-Intensity Interval Training cardio benefits), and saves the body from the minute sprains and strains that prompt the inflammatory response that increases corticol and potentially sparks arthritis.

Try this for gains: Have 1 day a week, in which you hit about 4-5 complex/core exercises on the 3 sets of 20 schedule, then spend the next 6 days resting. This kind of spiked-effort training prompts the body to release growth hormone for increased size and strength + fat burning, and also allows total time for lactic acid and other adverse metyabolic by-products to diminish in the body prior to the next training session. You'll be smoked by the end of the session; sore for days; and if you go back to your usual strength training regimen after a 60-day trial, actually stronger than where you left off at.  And injury-free. Allows you to build coordination and longevity with strength and size.
Train smarter, not harder.

Dr. Dave Crouch, DC, Sports Physiologist & Certified Strength & Conditioning Coach

...for what it's worth.


----------



## Vadim (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Kembudo-Kai Kempoka. I never seen that particular type of workout. I will definitely incorporate it into my workout and see what type of gains I make. Take care.

-Vadim


----------



## dubljay (Nov 5, 2004)

Well this answered some questions I had about my own work out routine. :asian:  :uhyeah:


----------

